# That is a big Fattie



## DRKsmoking (Apr 11, 2021)

Sorry about title , just can't help myself,     ( better than i just smoked a big fattie )
To start i have been wanting to do this after seeing them on the form here. Than reading  Chris's 

 gmc2003
 instructions. So i did what i thought would be good, and it was but it was too big and took a little too long in the smoker. 4 1/2 hours. should have had the temp up a little higher to start.
  - 3 lb  Med. ground beef with blend of my rib rub, and Lowers seasoning salt
  - filling: onions, celery, gr. peppers, corn and dried cranberries sautéed, 2 1/2 cup grated cheddar cheese all mixed together
   - 1 pound good bacon in basket weave.
Mixed meat and spice , flattened out in bag than onto plastic . Put on filling : stayed away for edges. Rolled up , worked out nice 
Placed in fridge while I did up the bacon in the weave. put the very big and heavy Fattie onto the weave and rolled again. 
Lightly covered with my blend of spice , took it out to the shed to smoke, there i go again just sounds weird.
Smoker on at 250 deg. with apple wood for 2 hours
after 2 hours only iT at 110 deg, so put smoker up to 350 deg
came out better iT at 163 deg
So i should have had the temp up to maybe 300 from the start .
But all is well that ends well , and like i say Mona was happy , and did not seem to mind that supper was 2 hours late
Now the picture process

filling , before the mix of the cheese and dried cranberries,   and the bacon weave  The Big Fattie
















Spiced up and off to the Smokers Shack















Final half hour in the heat , than tried to let it rest , but it was a long wait and some darting looks from the far end of the kitchen, so i sliced it and platted it up

Mashed potatoes corn and my Mustard pickles and of coarse brown gravy















Thanks for looking , and thanks for all the great info on how to smoke my first BIG Fattie

David


----------



## FishAndBeer (Apr 11, 2021)

That looks awesome!!


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 11, 2021)

Very nice fattie! Especially for a first try. Nice job David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Apr 11, 2021)

FishAndBeer said:


> That looks awesome!!


Thanks Mark for the like and the comment
David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Apr 11, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Very nice fattie! Especially for a first try. Nice job David


Thanks Jake for the comment, yes first of many i hope . This was a little too big and a bit dry . But that is what it is all about doing until right . Than keep doing  LOL
David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Apr 11, 2021)

Thanks 
P
 PolishDeli
 for the like
David


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 12, 2021)

Great Job on that fatty Dave!!! That thing is huge. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## DRKsmoking (Apr 12, 2021)

Thanks 

 Johnny Ray
 for the like

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Apr 12, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Great Job on that fatty Dave!!! That thing is huge.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks Chris for the like and the comment
 Yes it was a big brut, I should have made 2 , or maybe little less filling. But it was good to make it and tasted good. I will do this again Thanks for the help

David


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 12, 2021)

Looks great!
Jim


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 12, 2021)

Very nice looking fattie. . .


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 12, 2021)

Beautiful fattie and perfect bacon weave!
I've seen those darting looks.....


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 12, 2021)

That's Really a Beauty, David!!!
Nice Job!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 12, 2021)

Not a big fan of cranberries, but everything else looks awesome!!!!
Al


----------



## DRKsmoking (Apr 12, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Looks great!
> Jim


Thanks Jim for the comment

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Apr 12, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> Very nice looking fattie. . .


Thanks Winterrider for the comment, it was fun to make 
David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Apr 12, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> Beautiful fattie and perfect bacon weave!
> I've seen those darting looks.....


Thanks smokeymose for the like and the comment
It was fun to make and the basket weave was much easier to make than i thought, once i started 
And the darting looks i thought were just looks of endearment .....wrong LOL

Thanks
David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Apr 12, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> That's Really a Beauty, David!!!
> Nice Job!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear for the like and the comments. I should have made 2 out of the amount of meat i had .....hind sight , easy to look back
But it was great and fun to do , my list of cooks does not seem to be getting smaller but im knocking them off little at a time, and a fun process

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Apr 12, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Not a big fan of cranberries, but everything else looks awesome!!!!
> Al


Thanks Al for the like and the comment, i never was a big fan of them either, but these ones are sweetened, so not so tart. I just through them in in the last minute. Did not add much so it did not over power the fattie at all

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Apr 12, 2021)

Thanks for the likes :


 jaxgatorz


R
 robrpb



 Hamdrew


much applicated

David


----------

